# The Look On Their Face...



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

I had my second session with my therapist, and she had another doc shadowing her. What an odd bird. She had this look on her face that was making me even MORE nervous, to the point my therapist asked me about it...lol 

It was a lot like this: :sus 

I'm sure she was just taking it all in, but still. Anyone ever experience something like this? Even if it's not your therapist...just people looking at you weird. It could be the simple fact that they are going through their grocery list in their head, but the body language makes your anxiety worse. Just curious.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Yes, there was this therapist I went to years ago who was a real nutball. He would ask me a question and when I was done answering he would just stare at me. He wouldn't continue the conversation. He would just stare at me until I would feel so uncomfortable that I would start to cry. Needless to say, I only saw him for two sessions. It should have been a red flag for me when I heard other patients in the waiting room joking about how the therapist seemed like he should be on the receiving end of therapy instead of giving it.


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

Wow...you know I've heard that a lot of therapists need therapy.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

VelmaVonTussel said:


> Wow...you know I've heard that a lot of therapists need therapy.


Yeah, I've heard it quite often too. Supposedly it's because they listen to person after person tell them their problems all day till it actually starts to cause them to unravel too. By the way some of them carry on, I definitely think that could be true.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

There's only so much a person can take, no one human being is completely devoid of all things. Maybe therapists should have only a set amount of people to see/help at a time, so that they're not overloaded themselves? It's not like there would be a shortage of therapists, lots of people are in the work or looking for that kind of work. I think it'd be interesting to see how many people leave that line of work after experiencing constant personalities and having to help so many people all at once, all the time.

In regards to the OP, I think it would make me very uncomfortable. To be in a therapy session, and for a doctor to stare at you with such an expression, I'd be concerned that this person is in this line of work and has heard from all sorts of people, and they're giving ME this look? Wow something must really be wrong with me..haha, at least that's how I'd take it. I don't do well with people staring at me, even if they aren't even really thinking about me, maybe they're lost in their head, it still just gets under my skin.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, my new therapist, just stands there and with her arms crossed and she stays quiet for a bit. It makes me feel like I did something wrong.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a school counselor that would close her eyes randomly and just leave them closed. I wasn't good with eye contact, so I looked at her to see her eyes closed and was like WTF and quickly looked away again, but each time I looked back they still seemed to be closed. She kept talking or replying though, so she wasn't asleep. 

Then I wondered if maybe they weren't fully closed, and she was watching me creepily... Or she could see through her eyelids... :um 

Of course, I then made up weird theories about her being a mutated reptile, like a crocodile in semi-human form with one pair of translucent eyelids.


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> There's only so much a person can take, no one human being is completely devoid of all things. Maybe therapists should have only a set amount of people to see/help at a time, so that they're not overloaded themselves? It's not like there would be a shortage of therapists, lots of people are in the work or looking for that kind of work. I think it'd be interesting to see how many people leave that line of work after experiencing constant personalities and having to help so many people all at once, all the time.
> 
> In regards to the OP, I think it would make me very uncomfortable. To be in a therapy session, and for a doctor to stare at you with such an expression, I'd be concerned that this person is in this line of work and has heard from all sorts of people, and they're giving ME this look? Wow something must really be wrong with me..haha, at least that's how I'd take it. I don't do well with people staring at me, even if they aren't even really thinking about me, maybe they're lost in their head, it still just gets under my skin.


Exactly how I felt! And then she goes on about breathing techniques ...lol


----------

